# Gilde als Gildenmeister verlassen ohne Member :)



## Hechell (9. Juni 2007)

Hi leute, 

das die Kurzfassug meines Problems. Bin in einer inaktiven Gilde wo der alte Gildenmeister mich zum Leader ernannt hat und dann abgehauen ist. Wenn ich leaven will wird mir angezeigt ich soll mit gleader jemand anders zum leader ernennen. Aber es kommt ja niemand mehr on, habe alle Member gekickt aber auch das hat nichts gebracht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiss jemand wie ich das rauskomme..


----------



## Isegrim (9. Juni 2007)

/gdisband


----------



## Hechell (10. Juni 2007)

thx


----------

